# [SOLVED] Mouse-Highlight Problem



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello, I am having a problem with my highlight on Windows 7. Normally, when you highlight things in Windows Vista/7, the area that is highlighted is blue and transparent.

Recently, I logged on today and I noticed that when I highlight on the desktop, it is just like in Windows XP with the dotted lines, and I was wondering how to fix that...

Here is a picture of what my situation looks like now.









I will go on my HP laptop in just a moment to post a picture of the highlighted area that is blue.

Here is the picture showing how the highlight should look like on 7/vista:









I have called Dell support and they are unable to assist my alienware computer. I'd really like to fix this as soon as possible, as it is extremely annoying. I have also system restored my computer to an earlier date, however that did nothing and my problem was still there.

Here are my Operating System Specs:
Alienware m11x R2: Windows 7 Home Premium
HP Pavillion dv9700: Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Mouse-Highlight Problem*

Hello,

Right-Click My Computer,
Click Properties,
Click Advanced,
Under Performance click Settings,
Make sure there is a tick beside 'Show translucent selection rectangle'.
Then click Apply, Ok.

Regards,
George


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Mouse-Highlight Problem*

Thanks! All I had to do was uncheck and recheck and it worked!

Apparently, this has happened everytime I updated a specific driver using Uniblue Powersuite and restarting, and this is exactly what I needed to look for! Thank you!


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Mouse-Highlight Problem*

I just wish I could make the blue highlight green or something lol x)


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Mouse-Highlight Problem*

No problem! 

I'm not sure of any ways to do that but that would be cool!


----------

